# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φοβία για αρρώστιες

## Maria9999

Έχω ξαναγράψει για αυτό το ζήτημα . Αλλά τον τελευταίο μήνα έχω χάσει τον έλεγχο. Φοβάμαι ότι οποιαδήποτε απλή γρατζουνιά θα μου προκαλέσει τέτανο . Πριν 27 μέρες έκανα αντιτετανικο ορό ενώ όλοι μου έλεγαν όχι . Τώρα γρατζουνιστικα στο σιδερένιο - μεταλλικό σημείο της πόρτας ,εκεί που κλείνει και έχω αγχώθει ότι θα έχω τέτανο . Μιλάμε για γρατζουνιά που κατάλαβα μετά από δύο ώρες (μάλλον, δεν ξέρω πότε την έπαθα και υποθέτω ότι από εκεί την επαθα) ,την καταλάβα επειδή την είδα . Σήμερα έχει σχεδόν επουλωθεί. Δεν έκανα ξανά αντιτετανικο γιατί πήγα με την λογική. Το άγχος όμως δεν φεύγει και φοβάμαι ότι θα μείνει για τον υπόλοιπο μήνα .

----------


## Potnia

> Έχω ξαναγράψει για αυτό το ζήτημα . Αλλά τον τελευταίο μήνα έχω χάσει τον έλεγχο. Φοβάμαι ότι οποιαδήποτε απλή γρατζουνιά θα μου προκαλέσει τέτανο . Πριν 27 μέρες έκανα αντιτετανικο ορό ενώ όλοι μου έλεγαν όχι . Τώρα γρατζουνιστικα στο σιδερένιο - μεταλλικό σημείο της πόρτας ,εκεί που κλείνει και έχω αγχώθει ότι θα έχω τέτανο . Μιλάμε για γρατζουνιά που κατάλαβα μετά από δύο ώρες (μάλλον, δεν ξέρω πότε την έπαθα και υποθέτω ότι από εκεί την επαθα) ,την καταλάβα επειδή την είδα . Σήμερα έχει σχεδόν επουλωθεί. Δεν έκανα ξανά αντιτετανικο γιατί πήγα με την λογική. Το άγχος όμως δεν φεύγει και φοβάμαι ότι θα μείνει για τον υπόλοιπο μήνα .


Έχω κι εγώ φόβο τρομερό με τις αρρώστιες και τους θανάτους. Φαντάσου ότι γρατζουνισα λίγο το πόδι πήγα στο φαρμακείο και επεμενα για αντιτετανικο. Ο φαρμακοποιός αρνήθηκε. Τώρα δε με κοβιντ έχω χεστει πάνω μου. Φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ μην κολλήσω. Τρέμω στην ιδέα. Να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις βγήκαμε χθες κι επειδή δεν είχα μαντιλάκια να απολυμανω τα χέρια μου μόλις είδα ένα φαρμακείο μπήκα μέσα και πήρα μερικά. Δεν είσαι μόνη με φοβίες.

----------


## Maria9999

Άσε τι περνάω και εγώ με τον Κορωναίο , έχασα και την θεία μου από αυτό και από τότε έχουν χειροτερέψει οι φοβίες μου . Σήμερα μπήκε μια ακίδα στο χέρι μου ,μάλλον μπήκε ,εντελώς σίγουρη δεν είμαι και πήγα για αντιτετανικο και δεν μου έκανε ,μου είπε αν θέλω να κάνω για ψυχολογικούς λόγους , δεν έκανα γτ πριν ένα μήνα έκανα πάλι .δύσκολη η ζωή με τέτοιες φοβίες ..κάθε βδομάδα κάτι συμβαίνει .

----------


## Giotoula

Από φοβίες άλλο τίποτα...και εμένα τώρα μου βρήκε η γυναικολόγος μια κύστη και από τότε που μου είπε ότι μπορεί να σκάσει και αν νιώσω έντονο πόνο να πάω στα επείγοντα δεν έχω ηρεμήσει. Έχω σκεφτεί τα πάντα ότι θα σκάσει ότι θα πάθω περιτονίτιδα ότι αν καταλήξω νοσοκομείο δεν θα γλιτώσω και θα κολλήσω και covid...το χειρότερο είναι ότι καταλαβαίνω ότι μου κάνω κακό με όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω.

----------

